
Don't Go Back to School: How to Fuel the Internal Engine of Lifelong Learning - miraj
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/05/13/dont-go-back-to-school-kio-stark/
======
k__
Good article.

For myself, I prefer both, traditional AND non-traditional learning. Because
in non-traditional ways I learn about the stuff im directly interested in. In
traditional ways, like universities, I learn about stuff I didn't even know
existed. Some is probably a waste of time, but often I found interesting
topics :)

